# Taking CIRCC exam



## L_Silva CPC (Jan 8, 2010)

I will be taking the CIRCC exam in June, is there any one out there that can tell me what i"m in for? What does the exam look like?


----------



## rjburd68 (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet it is a really challenging exam. Good luck.:


----------

